# Radon Stage 7.0 BJ2008 - Kindersitz



## Hafesty (1. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

da unsere kleine nun zu groß für den Thule Lenkrad Sitz ist, meine frage welchen Sitz Ihr für die Rahmenmontage und somit oberhalb der Hinterrad empfehlt. Meine Idee war ein Römer Jokey.....Halterung ging wunderbar um den Rahmen unterhalb der Feder, ist jedoch jedes mal auf das Mehrgelenk-Hinterbau geschlagen. Daher nicht geeignet.

Über Ideen oder andere Halterungen wäre ich meeeeeega Dankbar.

Euer Mattes.


----------

